

CoffeeScript-Object-Notation Parser - tantalor
https://github.com/balupton/cson.npm

======
shaunxcode
Fair play - but as far as "missing comma" syndrome goes CS still has its
problems. e.g. consider an array of objects:

    
    
      [
        a: 1
        b: 2
      ,
        a: 3
        b: 4
      ]
    

If you forget that "," which MUST be dedented a level - you are hosed.

This becomes uglier w/ nested objects

    
    
      [
        age: 30
        aliases: [ 
            first: "peter"
            last: "jensen"
          ,
            first: "walter"
            last: "gregor"
        ]
      ,
        age: 20
        aliases: [
            first: "tony"
            last: "foulard"
          ,
            first: "sam"
            last: "jakob"
        ]
      ]
    

I think I almost prefer:

    
    
      [
        {
          a: 1
          b: 2
        }{
          a: 3
          b: 4
        }
      ]
    
      [
        {
          age: 30
          aliases: [{
            first: "peter"
            last: "jensen"
          }{
            first: "walter"
            last: "gregor"
          }]
        }{
          age: 20
          aliases: [{
            first: "tony"
            last: "foulard"
          }{
            first: "sam"
            last: "jakob"
          }]
        }
      ]

